# Homemade Recipe



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking for a homemade recipe for my mice. I've been researching and looking for the good diet for my mice for a long time and can't seem to find one. So I thought I'd look into homemade recipes. But I obviously want it to be healthy, nutrition and a balance for them. I'm looking for something without menadione sodium bisulfate or artificial flavors etc. in it. I know a lot of people recommend Brown's Tropical Carnival Hamsters & Gerbils, but it has food dyes and menadione sodium bisulfate in it.


----------



## LittleRed (Dec 1, 2013)

After some research as to what mice eat I made my own mix with:
Rolled oats
Brown rice
Corn flakes
Pumpkin seeds
different kinds of spaghetti
Lentils
sunflower seeds

And I will be feeding him apples, carrots, plain popcorn

Any suggestions as to what I can add to the mix or other fruits/veggies?


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Did you look into Oxbow Regal Rat?

I take it you are a member of the Fun Mouse? They are the only mouse site I've seen that recommends Tropical Harvest?


----------

